# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  یک سوال درمورد حل معادلات درجه دوم به روش کلی

## dars

ببخشید میشه برای حل معادلات درجه دوم، اول تجزیه کرد بعد به روش کلی حل کرد.

----------


## johnny

بله هر چی معادله تجزیه بشه حلش راحت تر میشه و میتونی با استفاده از اتحادها و تعیین علامت و یا همین دلتا هم جواب رو بدس بیاری.

ویرایش:البته معادله درجه دوم اگه تجزیه بشه دیگه جوابش بدست میاد نیاز به دلتا نداره.

----------


## lesseducated

> ببخشید میشه برای حل معادلات درجه دوم، اول تجزیه کرد بعد به روش کلی حل کرد.


سلام.... بهتره یکی دو تا از معادلات درجه دو مورد نظرتو بذاری رو سایت،تا توضیح دادن راحت تر بشه

----------


## milad65

> ببخشید میشه برای حل معادلات درجه دوم، اول تجزیه کرد بعد به روش کلی حل کرد.


معادله درجه دو رو که تجزیه کنی جواباش به دست میان  :Yahoo (76): 

ولی برای معادله های درجه 3 به بالا ، تجزیه بهترین روشه

----------


## ronesans

> معادله درجه دو رو که تجزیه کنی جواباش به دست میان 
> 
> ولی برای معادله های درجه 3 به بالا ، تجزیه بهترین روشه


واقعا شما توانایی تجزیه تمام معادلات درجه 3 رو دارید؟؟؟

----------


## johnny

> واقعا شما توانایی تجزیه تمام معادلات درجه 3 رو دارید؟؟؟


همه رو که نمیشه تجزیه کرد اما من جواباش رو پیدا میکنم و بر اون عامل تقسیمش میکنم...راهی برای بدست آوردن دقیق جوابا برای معادله درجه 3 هست؟

----------


## ronesans

> همه رو که نمیشه تجزیه کرد اما من جواباش رو پیدا میکنم و بر اون عامل تقسیمش میکنم...راهی برای بدست آوردن دقیق جوابا برای معادله درجه 3 هست؟


عزیز جان حل معادله درجه 3 راه های متفاوتی دارد
این موردی که شما مرقوم فرمودید تنها در یک حالت خاص امکانپذیر هست و کلیت ندارد
ازآنجا که در فروم ها هر اظهار نظری می تواند برای سایر اعضا ملاک قرار داده شود
سعی کنید در انتقال مسائل تمام زوایا را در نظر بگیرید و بعد اقدام به بیان نظرات بفرمایید
با این کار مسلما بار محتوایی مطالب تاپیک زیاد خواهد شد و در طولانی مدت یک انجمن کاملا علمی و پویا را به کمک هم خواهیم ساخت
سپاسگزارم از فعالیت شما در بخش ریاضی

----------


## johnny

> عزیز جان حل معادله درجه 3 راه های متفاوتی دارد
> این موردی که شما مرقوم فرمودید تنها در یک حالت خاص امکانپذیر هست و کلیت ندارد
> ازآنجا که در فروم ها هر اظهار نظری می تواند برای سایر اعضا ملاک قرار داده شود
> سعی کنید در انتقال مسائل تمام زوایا را در نظر بگیرید و بعد اقدام به بیان نظرات بفرمایید
> با این کار مسلما بار محتوایی مطالب تاپیک زیاد خواهد شد و در طولانی مدت یک انجمن کاملا علمی و پویا را به کمک هم خواهیم ساخت
> سپاسگزارم از فعالیت شما در بخش ریاضی


بنده چیزی رو به کسی تحمیل نکردم و فکت هم صادر نکردم.هدف از ارسال اون پست هم بیان نظر بود و در ادامش هم سوال کردم که چیزی رو یاد بگیرم!

نمیدونستیم بیان نظر شخصی هم در فروم ممنوع شده و باید اجازه گرفت.

خوش باشید

----------


## milad65

> واقعا شما توانایی تجزیه تمام معادلات درجه 3 رو دارید؟؟؟


سلام استاد 

درسته ؛ نمیشه همه ی معادلات درجه 3 رو تجزیه کرد . 

من قبلنا واسه روش کلی برای حل معادله درجه 3 کمی گشتم تو اینترنت ، یه روش دلتا مانندی رو تو ویکی پدیا پیدا کردم که خیلییییییییییییی طولانی بود ولی برای دو سه تا معادله امتحان کردم جواب داد ( البته طوری نبود که بشه حفظش کرد !! ) 

لینک منبع


واسه همین بی خیال روش کلی شدم ؛ بنظرم برای معادلات درجه 3 در حد دبیرستان همون تجزیه بهترین روش باشه  :Yahoo (35): 

البته تجزیه به روش جبری اول دبیرستان که خیلی وقت میبره ! همونطور که مرتضی گفت میشه با عدد گذاری یه ریشه رو پیدا کرد و معادله رو بر اون تقسیم کرد تا دو ریشه ی دیگه رو هم پیدا کنیم . ( چون معادلات درجه 3 در حد کنکور و دبیرستان جواباشون معمولا عدد صحیحی هست )


یه سایت دیگه یهروش دیگه ای رو گذاشته بود ولی هنوز امتحانش نکردم :

* لینک راه حل دوم*

یه مثال با روش بالا

----------


## best

سلام
میگم بچه ها روش دلتا پریم چجوریه؟ :Yahoo (1):

----------


## smamnt

برای اینکه از روش دلتا بری، باید در نظر بگیری که معادله ات مثلا اینجوریه:
ax2+bx+c=0
بعدش دلتا میشه این:
b2-4ac = دلتا
جذر این عبارت رو میگیری که مثلا اسمش رو میذاریم f 
جوابهات میشن :
x= (-b+f)/(2a) , x= (-b-f)/(2a) 
البته کاملترش رو میتونی توی این آدرس هم ببینی

----------

